# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Как отключить проверку совместимости дополнений в Mozilla Firefox

## sergey888

Собственно название темы и есть сам вопрос. Как отключить проверку совместимости дополнений в Mozilla Firefox 3. У меня есть дополнение которое я не смогу обновить а оно не совместимо с Mozilla Firefox 3, но вполне возможно оно будет работать если отключить проверку на совместимость. Знаю что оно должно быть в about**:config, но что то не найду.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Собственно название темы и есть сам вопрос. Как отключить проверку совместимости дополнений в Mozilla Firefox 3. У меня есть дополнение которое я не смогу обновить а оно не совместимо с Mozilla Firefox 3, но вполне возможно оно будет работать если отключить проверку на совместимость. Знаю что оно должно быть в about**:config, но что то не найду.


Не знаю, как это сказать по-русски, но надо создать 2 булевских (или булевыйх?) параметра
1) *extensions.checkCompatibility* 
 2) *extensions.checkUpdateSecurity* 
и поставить их на *false*. Потом надо тоже обязательно отключить автоматическое обновление для расширений!
Выходить из ФФ и заново запустить. Должно работать.

Paul

----------


## kps

Paul, в книге Зуева этот тип называется "булевский". Вообще, думаю, для программистов будет понятен и английский термин  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Спасибо !!!
Все работает.

----------


## XP user

@ ВСЕ
Вы знаете, да, как они создаются? Правой кнопкой мыши в любое место и выбрать *New* (создать, скорее всего) - выбрать *Boolean* и в окно копировать параметр, который я дал. Он, скорее всего, стоит на *true*. Дважды щёлкать и он переходит на *false*.
P.S.: Автообновления для расширений отменяется в Tools (Инструменты?) - Options (свойства?) - Advanced (Дополнительно?) - Обновления. Галочку снять и всё.

Paul

----------


## Surfer

я поставил ilo, но оно скорее всего глючит, ибо при попытке закрыть таб, в котором ещё не до конца загрузились картинки этот таб блокируется намертво, его нельзя закрыть. Только перезапуск спасает.

----------


## XP user

> я поставил ilo, но оно скорее всего глючит, ибо при попытке закрыть таб, в котором ещё не до конца загрузились картинки этот таб блокируется намертво, его нельзя закрыть. Только перезапуск спасает.


Да, есть такое. Это проблема в его файле RDF. Но спасение есть, кажется. Смотрите здесь:
http://www.mattbentley.net/2008pt1.shtml#190608

Paul

----------


## sergey888

Еще раз спасибо. Кстати мое дополнение обновляться не может, не тот случай, это вообще дополнение не с сайта Mozilla. А остальные пусть обновляются если им нравиться.

----------


## XP user

> Еще раз спасибо. Кстати мое дополнение обновляться не может, не тот случай, это вообще дополнение не с сайта Mozilla. А остальные пусть обновляются если им нравиться.


Смотрите. Вас предупредили.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Kuzz

Есть еще такой метод: http://www.virusinfo.info/showpost.p...05&postcount=2
Как раз получится "А остальные пусть обновляются если им нравиться", при чем для остальных проверка будет действовать.

----------

